# Suche Gaming-Laptop für Freundin bis max. 600€



## DarkWG (12. Januar 2019)

*Suche Gaming-Laptop für Freundin bis max. 600€*

Hey alle zusammen,

ich suche einen Gaming-Laptop für meine Freundin 

Diese spielt normalerweise nie, und braucht aktuell einfach einen neuen Laptop für Office-Anwendungen und ähnliches. Manchmal schaut sie mir beim Spielen zu, besonders "Sea of Thieves" findet sich lustig und hat auch schon mal selber versucht bei mir es zu spielen. Sie ist also keine Zockerin, würde aber ggf. mit mir Sea of Thieves online gemeinsam spielen, wenns der neue Laptop denn packen sollte. Aber natürlich möchte sie eigentlich nicht viel Geld dafür ausgeben .... Es muss auch definitv ein Laptop sein, da sie ihn wie gesagt eigentlich nicht zum zocken braucht, aber die Mobilität benötigt. Also kein fester PC.

Jetzt habe ich mich selber schon einige Jahre nicht mehr mit aktueller Hardware intenstiv beschäftigt, besonders noch nie mit der von Laptops da ich selber keinen habe oder benötige...

*Könntet ihr vielleicht mir einige Empfehlungen oder Modelle geben, wie ich einen Laptop zusammenstelle (oder einen fertigen kaufen kann), der in der Lage ist vor allem "Sea of Thieves" in mittleren mit niederigen Grafikeinstellungen flüssig darzustellen, aber auf keinen Fall mehr wie ~600 € kostet? *Wichtig ist vor allem dass er eben Spiele wie "Sea of Thieves" packt und man dabei keine Standbild-Orgie erhält...

Gerne auch weniger € (falls möglich), da ich sie ansonsten nicht dazu bekommen werde solch einen Laptop zu kaufen, und sie sich dann eher ein Modell um die ca. 200-300 € zulegen wird. Und viel lieber würde ich mit ihr gerne einmal gemeinsam im Spiel um die Meere segeln 

LG, und Danke für Eure Hilfe!


----------



## Herbboy (12. Januar 2019)

600€ ist da zu wenig, aber WENN, dann einer von den beiden hier:

https://geizhals.de/asus-x550ik-dm049t-schwarz-90nb0gxj-m00550-a1795943.html?hloc=at&hloc=de 
https://geizhals.de/lenovo-ideapad-700-15isk-weiss-80ru0008ge-a1402257.html?hloc=at&hloc=de

alle anderen bis maximal 650€ haben abermals schwächere Grafikchips.  Die Nvida 950m und AMD RX 560 in den beiden Laptops reichen für viele moderne Games auf niedrigen Details UND niedriger Auflösung aus - bei niedrigen Details und Full-HD, was die Laptops haben, wird es schon enger. Wie es genau bei Sea of Thieves ist, kann ich nicht sagen


----------



## Spiritogre (12. Januar 2019)

Wichtiger als Spieletauglichkeit wäre meiner Ansicht nach eine SSD.


----------



## Herbboy (13. Januar 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Wichtiger als Spieletauglichkeit wäre meiner Ansicht nach eine SSD.


 Wenn sie unbedingt spielen WILL ist die Spieletauglichkeit nun mal das Wichtigere. Das kann man drehen und wenden wie man will. Klar: wenn es nen Laptop mit ner 1050 Ti und SSD sowie einen mit GTX 1070 und ohne SSD gibt, sähe es anders aus. Aber hier bei dem Budget hat man gar keine andere Wahl. Die Modelle mit SSD kannst du nämlich wirklich komplett für Spiele vergessen, jedenfalls bei lieferbaren Modellen bis ca 650€. Da hast du dann maximal eine MX130 von Nvidia, die ist ca 30-40% schwächer als die 950m.

Ein Modell mit einer 950m und auch SSD für 600€ gibt es bei Notebooksbillliger  https://www.notebooksbilliger.de/acer+aspire+e15+multimedia+notebook?nbb=45c48c   aber erst ab Ende des Monats (voraussichtlich) und ohne Windows.


----------



## DarkWG (13. Januar 2019)

Hey, danke an Euch für die Antworten, habe nun mal rein geschaut und mich sehr gefreut ein paar Vorschläge erhalten zu haben  Der mit der SSD für 600€ schaut auch gut aus, da wäre ja dann eine 950m drin mit SSD. Ich werde mal schauen ob ich ein paar weitere Infos zu den Grafikkarten wie 950m und vergleichbare finden kann und wie die Leistung ausschaut für Spiele wie Sea of Thieves. Aber die Vorschläge sind als erster Anhaltspunkt zum weiteren Informieren sehr gut, vielen Dank!


----------



## Herbboy (13. Januar 2019)

DarkWG schrieb:


> Hey, danke an Euch für die Antworten, habe nun mal rein geschaut und mich sehr gefreut ein paar Vorschläge erhalten zu haben  Der mit der SSD für 600€ schaut auch gut aus, da wäre ja dann eine 950m drin mit SSD. Ich werde mal schauen ob ich ein paar weitere Infos zu den Grafikkarten wie 950m und vergleichbare finden kann und wie die Leistung ausschaut für Spiele wie Sea of Thieves. Aber die Vorschläge sind als erster Anhaltspunkt zum weiteren Informieren sehr gut, vielen Dank!



Bei Notebookcheck.com gibt es eine sehr gute Liste, aber speziell Sea of Thieves wurde da nicht getestet. Hier https://dev1.notebook-check.com/index.php?id=13827  kannst du zB einfach 950m in die Suche eingeben und bei der Liste der Games in dem Kasten die ankreuzen, die Du dann in der Liste sehen willst.  Viele moderne Games laufen bei 1280 x 720 in niedrigen Details mit 50-60 FPS, aber schon auf mittel bei Full-HD unter 30 FPS.


----------



## Toshii (14. Januar 2019)

Hier kann man nochmal die Anforderungen speziell für Sea of Thieves sehen - sollte zumindest ohne Full-HD etc. keine wirklich große Hürde darstellen...

http://compass.xboxlive.com/assets/...87360f224.png?n=SeaOfThieves_PCSpecs_Full.png


----------



## Herbboy (14. Januar 2019)

Toshii schrieb:


> Hier kann man nochmal die Anforderungen speziell für Sea of Thieves sehen - sollte zumindest ohne Full-HD etc. keine wirklich große Hürde darstellen...
> 
> http://compass.xboxlive.com/assets/...87360f224.png?n=SeaOfThieves_PCSpecs_Full.png


  an sich besagt die Tabelle fast das Gegenteil, denn für Full HD in 30 FPS steht da GTX 1050 Ti. Die 950m ist aber schwächer. In 720p aber geht es sicher, ich glaub das meintest du auch? 

Und wenn man Glück hat, dann geht es in Full-HD mit niedrigen Details. Aber schwächer als eine 950m wäre definitiv der "Killer" für die Spielbarkeit


----------



## Toshii (14. Januar 2019)

Herbboy schrieb:


> an sich besagt die Tabelle fast das Gegenteil, denn für Full HD in 30 FPS steht da GTX 1050 Ti. Die 950m ist aber schwächer. In 720p aber geht es sicher, ich glaub das meintest du auch?
> 
> Und wenn man Glück hat, dann geht es in Full-HD mit niedrigen Details. Aber schwächer als eine 950m wäre definitiv der "Killer" für die Spielbarkeit



Genau so hab ich es gemeint


----------

